# Instinctive shooting with compound bow. Practical, or not?



## KYchessie (Aug 23, 2006)

Instinctive is all we do for bowfishing. There is nothing equipment damaging about it and is only unsafe if you can't keep it inside your backstop...


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

fijidawg.


----------



## fijidawg (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks very much!


----------



## fijidawg (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks, Mate. Glad to be here and G'Day from Back of the Burke here in southeast Arizona.


----------

